#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegekräfte Polen >

## Peti64

Hallo zusammen, 
wir haben eine Pflegehilfe aus Polen. Ich würde mich gerne mit anderen Familien austauschen die eine Pflegehilfe aus Osteuropa haben. Bitte melden! 
Lieben Gruß
Peter

----------


## feli

Ich werde wohl einen polnischen Pflegedienst in Anspruch nehmen müssen. 
Zunächst gefiel mir der Gedanke überhaupt nicht, weil mir die Arbeitssituation der Menschen nicht behagt. 
Meine polnische Arbeitskollegin ( Krankenschwester) konnte mich dahingehend überzeugen, daß die
Summe, die man in Euro bezahlt für die Menschen mit 4 multipliziert werden muß.
Ein solches Angebot hört sich dann attraktiver an, sodaß ich mir vorstellen könnte, daß sich zu vergleichbaren
Konditionen auch deutsche Pflegekräfte finden würden.
(  Für meine Mutter käme das nach ihren Kriegserlebnissen weniger infrage.  Die Schwiegereltern haben keine derartigen Erlebnisse, sodaß man diese  Lösung ins Auge fassen konnte.) 
Für beide schwerpflegebedürftigen Senioren werden wir ca 2000€  (plus Kost und Logies) aufbringen müssen.
Es kommt für uns auch nur ein legal geführter Pflegedienst infrage, und wir werden darauf achten, daß
der Pflegekraft angemessen freie Tage gewährt werden. 
Leider sind die Schwiegereltern mit ambulanten Pflegedienstbesuchen nicht ausreichend versorgt.
Dazu gäbe es nur noch die Alternative einer Heimnotwendigkeit, und ich müßte das Ehepaar, daß 58 Jahre
verheiratet ist ersteinmal trennen.
Die beiden leiden jedoch schon durch die notwendige Trennung durch die Klinikaufenthalte stark und bauen dadurch
sichtlich ab.
Selbst  für die Kurzzeitpflege müßte ich beide trennen, da es nahezu unmöglich  ist zwei alte Menschen, die von keiner Pflegestufe auf Pflegestufe 2  plus Härtefallregelung landen, in einer Einrichtung unterzubringen. 
Schade ist, daß sich die alten Menschen auch nicht in einer WG pflegen lassen, denn ich hätte 3 dieser
Fälle zu versorgen. 
Es ist zwar verständlich, daß die alten Menschen ihren Wohnort nicht wechseln wollen, aber das kann auch nicht
heißen, daß man die Versorgerfamilie auseinander reissen muß.
Diese  alten Sprichwörter, daß man einen alten Baum nicht mehr verpflanzt  gehören reformiert, denn man schaut eigentlich bevor man einen Baum  pflanzt, wo man ihn hinpflanzt und setzt ihn nicht mitten auf die  Autobahn, sondern
schafft im Vorraus die Vorraussetzungen, daß sein Bäumchen dort gedeihen und anwachsen kann, wo man es pflanzt. 
Da sehe ich bei den meißten alten Menschen, daß nicht viel vorher nachgedacht wurde.
Das mag daran liegen, daß unsere Gesellschaft den Eindruck von ewiger Jugend vermitteln möchte. 
Schaue  ich mir an, was nun alles improvisiert geändert werden mußte, dann  rollen sich mir nahezu die Fußnägel auf, denn die Schwiegereltern haben  sich vehement geweigert sich mit dem Thema zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt  auseinander zu setzen.
Nun liegt zur Zeit zwar eine Situation vor, in  der man das nicht mehr abändern kann, aber man kann mit denen auch in  dem Zustand zwar über Friseurbesuche, Besuche von Freunden usw. reden. 
Die würden noch einen Autokauf oder
Urlaub  planen, aber alles was damit zu tun hat, daß sie das Bett nicht  verlassen können, das nehmen die nicht auf und blenden es aus und nehmen  davon nichts auf. 
Ich glaube die meinen sie hätten soetwas ähnliches wie eine vorrübergehende Grippe. 
Dieser Zustand ist jedoch nicht mehr reversibel. 
Meine Mom ( ebenfalls Pflegestufe 2) neigt etwas zur Hypochondrie. 
Ich dachte, das wäre schon
unerträglich. Das ist allerdings einfacher zu pflegen, als jemand der die Schwere seiner Situation
vollkommen ignoriert. Mit dem ist nämlich überhaupt nicht zu reden, und man kann ihm auch
nicht erklären, warum man seine Wohnung bleibend umrüsten muß, und warum das nun so
anders ausschaut als vorher. 
Das beginnt schon damit, daß man Platz für ein Pflegebett und den Durchgang zum Bad für einen Rollstuhl und
Lifter schaffen muß und endet damit, daß man für die einfachsten Formulare, die man vorbereitet hat, durch
ein offizielles Betreuungsverfahren mit allen Konsequenzen ersetzen muß, was bei einer vorrübergehenden Erkrankung
eher nicht notwendig wäre. 
Meine Schwiegermutter nimmt nur auf, daß sie ein Bein gebrochen hat und deshalb nicht laufen kann. 
Die hat jedoch kein gebrochenes Bein, sondern das ist ein Zustand nach einem Polytrauma, bei dem sie sich eine
Schultergürtelsprengung, 8 gebrochene sternale Rippen, eine doppelte Beckenringfraktur und die Funktion
der rechten Lunge verloren hat. Die linke Lunge ist vorgeschädigt. An eine Mobilisierung oder Verbesserung
des Zustandes ist nicht zu denken, weil der Brustkorb so deformiert ist, daß zum Atmen kaum Platz ist.
Sie kann überhaupt nicht mobilisiert werden, sondern wird das Bett nicht mehr verlassen können. 
Der Schwiegervater plant einen neuen Autokauf und der kommt nicht mal einen Schritt ohne Hilfe weit.
Er geht davon aus mit einem Elektrorollstuhl, wäre er in der ersten Etage wieder vollkommen mobil und dieser 
wäre die Lösung für seine Ruhedyspnoe und sein akutes/sowie chronisches Nierenversagen. 
Nun  bau denen mal das neue Schlafzimmer zu Gunsten von Pflegebetten ab,  oder schmeißt die neue Ledergarnitur aus dem Wohnzimmer, auf die noch  niemand sitzen durfte , weil die geschont werden muß..... 
Es ist eigentlich zum "Hufe" bekommen..... 
Eine andere Alternative diese Rundumpflege zu organisieren bleibt leider kaum und ich werde diese "Kröte" schlucken
müssen. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Peti64

Ihr habt euch also für die Häusliche Pflege entschieden? Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall die Diadema Pflege empfehlen 24 Stunden Pflege im eigenen Zuhause | DIADEMA PFLEGE . Von denen haben wir uns eine Pflegehilfe vermitteln lassen. Magdalena wohnt nun schon seit gut 3 Monaten bei uns und wir sind sehr gut mit ihr zufrieden. Sie selbst sagt, dass sie durch unser Geld genauso viel hat wie ein Arzt in Polen verdient und das sieht man ja auch daran, dass sie drei Monate bei uns arbeitet und dann in Polen "Urlaub" macht ohne Arbeit und ausreichend Geld hat. Wir sind auf jeden Fall sehr froh, dass wir uns für Pflegekräfte aus Polen als Alternative zum Altenheim entschieden haben!!!

----------


## feli

Der Schwiegervater ist am Montag verstorben.
Die Schwiegermutter befindet sich mittlerweile in der Rehabilitation.
Für sie wird eine weitere Pflege zuhause nicht weiter möglich sein. 
Wir haben die Pflegekraft aus Polen nun 1 Monat in der Praxis erlebt.
Dabei haben wir wirklich eine liebe und fleißige Kraft bekommen. 
Allerdings ist das mit einer Pflegekraft aus Deutschland nicht zu vergleichen,
denn es fehlen medizinische Fachkenntnisse.
Der Standard entspricht dem einer Haushaltshilfe. 
Dh. die reine Haushalts-und Körperpflege ist durchaus
okay und ich kann dazu nichts negatives sagen. 
Allerdings mußten wir ca.2 mal pro Tag "notfallmäßig" ausrücken,
weil der Schwiegervater mit seiner Demenz große Probleme
bereitete.
Als Krankenschwester hatte ich damit keinerlei Probleme umzugehen
und auch einige Notfallsituationen hätten mir als ausgebildete Kraft keine
Schwierigkeiten bereitet. 
Die Pflegekraft aus Polen eignet sich für die Grundpflege, das Essen und den Haushalt.
Sie eignet sich nicht, wenn es um Krankenpflegemaßnahmen geht. 
Wenn man diese Aufgaben nicht selbst bewältigen kann, dann benötigt man zusätzlich eine Fachkraft. 
Der Schwiegervater litt neben seiner Nieren- und Herzinsuffizienz an einer Demenz mit
aggressiver Komponente, und dazu reichte die Ausbildung und die Sprachkenntnis
der Pflegekraft( obwohl wir eine Kraft mit guten Deutschkenntnissen bekommen hatten) nicht
aus. 
Es ist nicht so, daß die 24 Stundenpflege durch den polnischen Pflegedienst nichts
bringt. 
Aber man muß sich darauf einrichten, daß man 2-3 mal täglich doch noch los
muß und daß es keinen freien Tag für die Familie gibt, sofern der Pflegefall auch noch
schwere chronische Erkrankungen hat. 
Die Pflegekraft war wirklich fleißig, übernahm das Einkaufen, putzte und kochte.
Man muß aber einen ausgebildeten Pflegedienst in der Hinterhand haben, der
die schwierigen Situationen meistern kann. 
Es ist also leider nicht so, daß man dadurch bei einem Schwerstpflegefall mal einen
Tag frei hätte haben können. 
Der Arbeitstag wurde neben unserer täglichen Arbeitszeit
unendlich lang.  
Für die Schwiegermutter werde ich das nicht weiter organisieren, denn wenn ich das noch
Tempo noch monatelang so weiter arbeiten soll, dann kann ich mich in die Pflegefälle bald einreihen. Ihre medizinischen Probleme sind für diese Art der Pflege zu umfangreich. Dazu ist sie bei dem Unfall zu schwer verletzt worden und die Spätfolgen sind zu kompliziert.  
Diese Pflege ist zu empfehlen für einen sonst gesunden alten Menschen, und hat aber nichts damit zutun, was Pflege und Krankenpflege alles leisten kann.
Dafür reichen die Fachkenntnisse nicht aus. Und es ist leider nicht so, daß jeder ohne fachlich qualifizierte Ausbildung das leisten kann.
Das sind keine ausgebildeten Krankenschwestern oder Altenpflegerinnen, die man bekommt, sondern
es handelt sich um angelernte Kräfte. 
Wie schon erwähnt war unsere Pflegerin wirklich fleißig und lieb.
Aber es gibt Situationen, mit denen eine ungelernte Kraft ganz einfach
überfordert ist.
Wenn jemand soetwas ins Auge faßt, wird er damit rechnen müssen, nebenher einen ambulanten Pflegedienst im Hintergrund zu engagieren, sofern er selbst keine entprechende Ausbildung vorweisen kann. Das muß man in seine Berechnungen einplanen. 
Das hat leider nun auch nichts damit zu tun, daß ich das verteufeln würde.
Sondern nur damit, daß ich den Unterschied nun kennengelernt habe und ausgleichen
mußte. Alles was außerhalb dessen ist, daß der "gesunde alte Mensch" an täglichen Verrichtungen benötigt, muß anderwertig organisiert werden.    
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## aschwarz40

Hi, wir haben bisher nur postive Erfahrungen mit Pflegehilfe aus Osteuropa (http://pflegekräfte.tv/) gemacht. Meine Mutter ist dement und nicht einfach, dennoch waren die Pflegekräfte alle sehr nett, kompetent und gut ausgebildet.

----------


## MatzeW

Ich finde, dass polnische Pflegekräfte eine Alternative sein können. Wenn es an dem nötigen Kleingeld fehlt, muss man sich nach günstigen Pflegekräften umsehen.

----------


## car0la

> Ich finde, dass polnische Pflegekräfte eine Alternative sein können. Wenn es an dem nötigen Kleingeld fehlt, muss man sich nach günstigen Pflegekräften umsehen.

 Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Seit etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr wohnt bei meiner Mutter eine Pflegekraft aus Polen, die ihr vor allem bei den kleinen Dingen des alltäglichen Lebens hilft. Aufmerksam geworden sind wir über ost-profi.de, dort findet man viele Informationen rund um das ganze Thema Pflege. Wir sind total zufrieden mit ihrer Arbeit und können nur sagen, dass es eine tolle Alternative zu den oft teuren Pflegediensten aus Deutschland ist.

----------


## uzas

> Ich finde, dass polnische Pflegekräfte eine Alternative sein können. Wenn es an dem nötigen Kleingeld fehlt, muss man sich nach günstigen Pflegekräften umsehen.

 Da kann ich aus eigener bzw. aus Erfahrung meiner Freundin sprechen. Sie pflegt Ihren Vater seit zwei Jahren und seit dem sich der Zustand Ihres Vaters dramatisch verschlechtert hat, war sie auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen und hat sich eine Pflegekraft aus Polen geholt, die auch bei ihr wohnt. Seitdem kann sie sich auf ihre Arbeit konzentrieren, da sie weiß, der Vater ist in guten Händen. Ich persönlich denke auch darüber nach, eine Pflegekraft aus Polen zu engagieren.

----------


## walter_b_73

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu in dem Forum, aber ich möchte meine Erfahrung zu dem Thema 24 Stunden Pflege mit euch teilen. Mein Vater ist seit Anfang des Jahres bettlägrig und hat die Pflegestufe zwei. Es kam für uns alles sehr überraschend. Nach einem schweren Unfall und einem langen Krankenhaus Aufenthalt haben wir uns vorerst entscheiden, unseren Vater Zuhause zu Pflegen. Doch nach 2 Monaten war es für meine Frau, meinen Bruder und mich einfach zu viel und wir haben uns nach langem hin und her für eine 24 Stunden Kraft aus Polen entschieden. Anfangs waren wir sehr skeptisch. Wir waren allerdings nach dem ersten Tag sehr begeistert. Wir haben die Pflegekraft über eine Agentur genommen und waren erstaunt wie professionell das alles abläuft. Wir hatten bisher nur schlechtes gehört von einer 24 Pflegeangentur. Der "Vermittler" kam zu uns nach Hause und hat sich alles angeschaut und sich wirklich Zeit für uns genommen um einen detailierten Fragebogen auszufüllen. Auf dessen Grundlage hin hat er uns 3 Personalvorschläge gemacht. Wir haben die polnische Pflegekraft immer noch und sind sehr begeistert. Wir können nur jedem dazu raten. Ich möchte hier keine Werbung machen, aber von dieser Agentur werden Sie sich nicht enttäuscht. Sie hat ihren Sitz in München und ist sehr auf den persönlichen Kontakt bedacht.
 Bei Fragen zur 24 Stunden Pflege steht ich euch gerne zur Verfügung. 
Liebe Grüße
Walter B.

----------


## Thomas12

Seit rund einem Jahr lasse ich meinen dementen Vater von einer polnischen Pflegekraft  betreuen. Kann bis jetzt nur positives berichten. Da das Haus meines  Vaters nicht weit entfernt ist besuche ich ihn regelmäßig (auch zu  unterschiedlichen Zeiten) und treffe ihn immer mit Begleitung der  Pflegekraft an. Er macht einen guten Eindruck und die Pflegekraft ist  fürsorglich und zuvorkommend. Kann ich wirklich nur weiterempfehlen.  Gruß Thomas

----------


## StefanD.

> Die Pflegekraft aus Polen eignet sich für die Grundpflege, das Essen und den Haushalt. Sie eignet sich nicht, wenn es um Krankenpflegemaßnahmen geht. Der Schwiegervater litt neben seiner Nieren- und Herzinsuffizienz an einer Demenz mit  aggressiver Komponente  - Schwerstpflegefall

 Ich fürchte das ist allgemein ein schwieriges Thema. Bei meiner Mutter war der dt. Pflegedienst usw. da. Der Nachteil sie haben ihr Zeitprogramm ab gespult  und den grossen Rest musste meine Schwester übernehmen. 
Da wurde das Mittagessen hingestellt und nach spätestens fünf Minuten war man weg egal ob sie etwas gegessen / getrunken hat oder nicht. Die Folgen waren natürlich katastrophal, dass heisst ihr Zustand hat sich auf diese Weise deutlich verschlechtert. Sie hatte keine Demenz.
Man stelle sich vor man müsste aus Deutschland Jemand einstellen der 24 Std. da ist! Das könnte fast Niemand bezahlen.   Kräfte aus Osteuropa: Schuften rund um die Uhr - Stuttgart - Stuttgarter Nachrichten 
Also ich kann nicht bestätigen, das wir in Deutschland so viel besser sind! In wie weit die Selbsthilfegruppen da etwas bringen? Alzheimer Forum - Homepage
Mein ehemaliger Vermieter hatte Demenz.ihn hat eine poln. Pflegekraft betreut. Ja und jede Nacht das Gleiche ca. drei Uhr schrie der Vermieter nach seiner Frau und ich stand im Bett (kein Schallschutz). . Ich versuche mir gerade vorzustellen was da eine dt. Pflegekraft gemacht hätte? Die poln. Pflegekraft war immer da Freistunden hatte sie eigentlich kaum um nicht Keine zu sagen! 
Wie das aussieht wenn die ganze Familie in D/ EU verstreut ist?  
Gruss Stefan

----------


## josie

Hallo Stefan!
Der deutsche Pflegedienst/Sozialstation ist auch keine 24Std Pflege, da ist es tatsächlich so, daß sie z.b. kommen um zu waschen und dann sind sie wieder weg.  

> Wie das aussieht wenn die ganze Familie in D/ EU verstreut ist?

 dann kann der Betroffene nicht alleine zu Hause versorgt werden, das funktioniert nur, wenn, so wie bei Thomas, jemand in der Nachbarschaft ist, der regelmäßig vorbei kommt, oder wenn jemand im Haus wohnt und z.b. die Sozialstation für Körperpflege oder Behandlungspflege braucht 
In der Regel sind die polnischen Kräfte keine Pflegekräfte, sie haben häufig nur einen 4 wöchigen Pflegekurs gemacht. 
Es gibt aber wohl auch Vermittlungsstellen für Pflegekräfte, aber das ist eher selten.
wenn jemand über eine Vermittlungsstelle kommt, wo ein Ansprechpartner/Büro da ist, da wird schon darauf geschaut, daß die Leute auch ihr Frei bekommen, für die ausländischen Kräfte gilt auch das Arbeitszeitgesetz, wobei das immer schwierig ist, wenn man im Haushalt lebt, wo beginnt die Arbeitszeit und wo hört sie auf? 
Wenn die Pflegekraft in ihrem Zimmer nacht schläft und der alte Mann aus deiner Nachbarschaft randaliert dann lautstark, ist das dann Arbeitszeit oder nicht? 
Eine deutsche Pflegekraft, würde da übrigens auch nichts anderes machen, als die polnische, wenn eine da ist, weil bei verwirrten Patienten die Möglichkeiten einfach eingeschränkt sind und das was man machen kann, wird den meisten dann wieder nicht gefallen und häufig hilft es auch nicht.

----------


## Horsti

Hallo zusammen, 
Hier herrscht ja bereits ein reger Austausch. Da wir nun auch für meinen Vater auf eine 24h-Pflege angewiesen sind, bin ich gerade am Durchkämmen des Internets. Wie bereits von Einigen erwähnt sind polnische Pflegekräfte deutlich pflegeleichter für den Geldbeutel...Nun gibt es ja eine riesige Auswahl und einige Anbieter wurden hier schon erwähnt. Glücklicherweise sind in meinem Umfeld nicht viele von diesem Thema betroffen (bis jetzt) und ich habe bis jetzt nur einen Erfahrungsbericht   im Koffer. Kann mir jemand helfen? Hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit mehreren verschiedenen Anbietern gemacht? (Ich wünsche natürlich allen, eine langfristige Lösung gefunden zu haben  :Zwinker: ) 
mfg Horst

----------


## josie

Hallo Horst!
Einen Anbieter kann ich dir nicht nennen, da mußt Du im www recherchieren.
Vorab mußt Du dir folgendes überlegen:
Wie schwer krank ist der Betroffene?
Die meisten ausländischen Kräfte sind keine Pflegekraft, auch wenn das immer so betitelt wird, das sind im Grunde genommen Haushaltshilfen, die, wenn Du Glück hast, noch einen 4 wöchigen Erste HIlfe Kurs gemacht haben. 
Wenn der Betroffene schwerkrank ist und tatsächlich Pflege braucht, dann kommen die Hilfskräfte sehr schnell ans Ende ihre Belastbarkeit und dann brauchst Du zusätzlich Sozialstation für die pflegerischen Tätigkeiten und dann ist es eben nicht mehr günstiger. 
Es muß also vorher geklärt werden, brauch ich eine ausgebildetet Pflegekraft, wenn ja, dann mußt Du auch gezielt danach suchen und auch einen Nachweis verlangen. 
Des weiteren muß daran gedacht werden, daß die Kräfte auch frei haben und wenn es über eine Agentur läuft, dann wird da auch danach geschaut, d.h. für die Zeit ist der Pat. entweder alleine oder Du brauchst einen Ersatz, auch dann, wenn die Leute wieder nach Hause gehen, nach einer gewissen Zeit, d.h. dann für den Patienten, daß er sich wieder an jemand anderst gewöhnen muß.

----------


## feli

Ich denke, dass es zunächst Wichtig ist aufzulisten:
Welche Pflege benötige ich überhaupt?
Ist die häusliche Versorgung zu gewährleisten und reicht
Gesellschaft und Aufsicht aus. 
Hat man größere pflegerische oder medizinische Tätigkeiten
auszuführen, dann kommt man um einen Pflegedienst nicht
herum. 
Die Leistungen, die der ausländische Pflegedienst erbringen soll/ kann,
entsprechen nicht immer dem was man benötigt. 
Das ist aber auch bei ambulanten deutschen Pflegediensten der Fall,
wenn man z.b. Frühstück machen und eine kleine Körperpflege im Vertrag abgeschlossen
hat, wird man keine anderen Leistungen erwarten können, die zeitlich nicht geplant sind
und nicht abgerechnet werden können. 
Das sind Firmen im Dienstleistungsbereich und Patienten wurden nicht nur
auf dem Papier umbenannt in Kunde. Das hatte schon einen Hintergrund, weshalb diese
Umbenennung erfolgt ist. 
Es kann sein, dass man eine ausländische Haushaltshilfe erhält die kleinere
pflegerische Tätigkeiten übernimmt, es kann genauso gut sein, dass die nächste
Haushaltshilfe einen zusätzlichen Pflegedienst erwartet.  
Somit sind die meisten Berechnungsbeispiele Unsinn, weil man ja für eine Kombipflege
auch noch den Pflegedienst bezahlen muss, es sei denn verschiedene Leistungen
wie Verbandswechsel können auf Arztrezept stattfinden. 
Ich organisiere mittlerweile gerade den 4. Pflegefall in der Familie, wobei
jeder individuell etwas anderes benötigt. 
Das hörte sich anfangs viel einfacher an:
Man organisiert einen Pflegedienst oder eine ausländische Haushaltshilfe
und hat damit alles abgedeckt entspricht nicht der Realität. 
Je nachdem welche Erkrankungen noch vorliegen, ist auch nicht jedes
Pflegeheim passend und in der Lage den Angehörigen aufzunehmen und 
zu versorgen. 
Bei meiner Schwiegermutter kamen nur wenige Pflegeheime infrage. Bei 
meiner Cousine ( ohne andere Angehörige) ist die Aufnahme in einem Pflegeheim 
durch eine schwere Adipositas noch eingeschränkter, weil die Ausstattung
des Zimmers und aller Pflegehilfsmittel auf dieses Gewicht ausgestattet sein muss. 
Bei den Pflegekassen kann man eine Pflegeberatung anfordern.
Die würde ich in Anspruch nehmen und so realistisch wie möglich einschätzen
was tatsächlich benötigt wird. 
Meine Mutter bekam einen unabhängigen Pflegeberater von der Stadt empfohlen.
Das war müßig, was aber ein Einzelfall sein kann.
( Ich habe es nachdem meine Mutter das angeleiert hatte, nicht weiter ausprobieren
wollen, obwohl es nett gedacht war, aber im Fall meiner Mutter unpraktikabel. Letzlich
scheiterte es am Personal, dass sich nicht an die Absprachen hielt, sich vor allem
bei meiner Mutter über die Organisation negativ äußerte, sodass meine Mutter in ihrem
Zustand den Eindruck gewann, sie wäre bei einer Mafiaähnlichen Organisation gelandet,
wobei das natürlich nicht der Fall war, sondern die Mitarbeiterinnen redeten ihre Kollegen und
ihren Chef bei den Kunden schlecht. In wie weit das zutreffend war, mag ich nicht beurteilen.
Die Situation versetzte meine 92 jährige Mutter in ständigen Alarmzustand.
Zudem sollte sie von einigen "Schwestern" umerzogen werden und z.b. nicht mehr
das essen, was ihr schmeckte, sondern was die Pflegerin für sie richtig fand. Meine Mutter
hat keine Diät. Ich denke sie kann mit 92 Jahren essen was selbst mag, wobei sie nicht daran
verstirbt, wenn sie mal etwas isst, was sie nicht mag.
Das Thema allein war schon überflüssig wie alles andere Drum herum. Die Schwestern
erschienen manchmal gar nicht. Ich habe das nach 3 Monaten beendet, und das was meine Mutter
da eingerichtet hatte, wieder reorganisiert. 
Die Zeit die dem Personal zum Gehalt fehlte, wurde dann irgendwann einfach
länger geblieben, wenn überhaupt nichts vorlag... Sah SO aus, dass Mutter zb. 3 Tage keine
Mahlzeit zubereitet bekam und am 4. Tag blieb man dann dafür 8 Stunden während Mutter schlief,
was Mutter ebenfalls auf den Keks ging. 
Wenn der Angehörige noch fit genug ist, würde ich persönlich
nach diesen Erfahrungen, als Stufe 1 eine betreute Wohneinrichtung
vorziehen.
Geht es absehbar schnell bergab eher ein gutes Pflegeheim. 
Herzlichst Christina

----------


## feli

Meine Erfahrung ist mit Mama, nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit der
Anpassung so, dass wenn ich im Pflegeheim zu Besuch komme, Mama erst einmal
suchen muss. Die ist unterwegs zum Bingo, zum Malen und Basteln,
zum Sitztanzen zur Singgruppe usw. 
nochmals alles Liebe Christina

----------


## Klara89

Hallo,ich habe schon seit 3 Jahren eine Pflegekraft die sich um meine Mutter kümmert. Im Internet habe ich dann nach einem passenden Pflegedienst gesucht der sich um sie kümmern kann. Bei meiner Suche bin ich hier http://www.lebensdank.de/  geworden da ich einen Pflegedienst in Dresden gebraucht habe. Die Pflegekraft die sich um meine Mutter gekümmert hat war eine Frau aus Polen. Die Frau war sehr nett und kümmert sich noch immer sehr gut um sie  :Smiley: LG

----------


## Monikaregen

Hallo, im Falle wenn ihr eine Pflegekraft aus Polen suchen, kann ich euch das Unternehmen Pflegekräfte aus Osteuropa - Pflegekräfte aus Polen - 25 ? jetzt empfehlen. Vor drei  Jahren habe ich eine private Seniorenbetreuerin für meine neunzigjährige  Oma gesucht. Eine von meinen Freundinnen hat mir diese Firma aus Polen empfohlen. Zurzeit beschäftige ich schon die fünfte Pflegekraft  aus Polen. Die Agentur  kennt das aktuelle Recht in Deutschland. Es gibt keine Probleme mit Formalitäten.  Ich halte es für wesentlich, dass alle empfohlenen Pflegekräfte Deutsch sprechen.

----------


## Tamarrah

Hallo, meine Schwiegermutter hat bis vor kurzem bei uns gelebt und wir haben uns alle gemeinsam um sie gekümmert. Leicht war dies auf keinen Fall, da wir Vollzeit arbeiten.Ich kann nur sagen, dass Pflegekräfte jeden Cent wert sind. Um meine Schwiegermutter kümmert sich seit einigen Monaten eine Pflegekraft aus Polen, so dass sie wieder in ihrem Haus wohnt.Sie geht sogar mir ihr raus, wozu wir früher sehr selten kamen. Sie interessiert sich momentan sogar für Elektromobile, sie möchte sich gerne so ein Elektromobil kaufen und öfter mit ihrer Pflegekraft rauszugehen.Das alles ist natürlich nur möglich, wenn man eine Person hat, die sich rund um die Uhr, um einen kümmert.Liebe Grüße

----------


## ricciodimare

Mein Großvater hat eine 24-Stunde-Pflegekraft oder besser gesagt zwei, in seinem Fall aus Ungarn... die tauschen sich jede zwei Wochen ab... grundsätzlich können diese Pflegekräfte sehr hilfreich sein, aber es muss die Chemie passen und man sollte sich an eine Agentur wenden. Da gibt es auch eine gewisse Kontrolle... wir sind auf zwei Pflegerinnen (mittlerweile beide nicht mehr angestellt), die einfach nur geglaubt haben, dass ein über 90-jähriger schlichtweg irgendwo liegen oder sitzen muss usw. und vor allem generell nichts mehr versteht...

----------


## Tamarrah

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass eine Pflegekraft aus Polen nur für die Grundversorgung geeignet ist und nicht für eine medizinische Versorgung eines Patienten.Ich habe eine polnische Pflegekraft für meine Mutter eingestellt, die auch täglich medizinische Betreuung benötigt. Die Pflegekraft ist wirklich gut ausgebildet und wusste eigentlich schon vom ersten Tag an, was sie zu tun hat. Ich musste ihr eigentlich nicht viel erklären, da ihr die Krankheit und auch die Bedürfnisse eines solchen Patienten bekannt waren.Ich denke, dass es von der Agentur abhängt, die polnische Pflegekräfte vermittelt. Seriöse Agenturen vermitteln gut ausgebildetes Personal.Liebe Grüße

----------


## ricciodimare

Wir haben bei meinem Opa zwar noch keine Erfahrungen mit polnischen Pflegerinnen (aber das hängt möglicherweise auch damit, dass wir in Österreich zuhause sind und daher keine Nachbarn von Polen sind), aber wir haben bei Ungarinnen und Slowakinnen gesehen, dass es auch bei seriösen Agenturen nicht immer automatisch gute Pflegerinnen gibt. Es ist auch so, dass einige etwas angeben, was sie de facto gar nicht können (wie eine Person heben). Oder einige geraten in Panik, wenn es komplizierter wird. Aber andere sind ausgesprochene Glücksfälle.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe Erfahrungen mit polnischen Pflegekräften. Neulich haben ich und mein Bruder uns gefragt, ob wir unserer alten Oma zu Hause versorgen, oder sie ins Altersheim umziehen. Wir wollten die Betreuung zu Hause probieren und jetzt sind wir völlig erfüllt. Das war keine falsche Entscheidung.

----------


## Jason69

Servus,
eine Pflege zuhause ist für dei Angehörigen natürlich viel angenehmer als im Altersheim. So empfindet es zumindest meine Mutter!
Bei der 24 h "Pflegekraft" handelt es sich in Wirklichkeit um eine Betreuung, nicht eine Pflegekraft. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt ist die Großzahl nicht für eine richtige Pflege qualifiziert. Das sit übrigens nur einem Pflegedienst vorbehalten!
Also medizinische Versorgung nur über den Pflegedienst. 
Wir haben unsere 24 Std. Kräfte (drei Damen) immer rotierend. Das ist super. so kennt man sich und muss sich nicht jedes Mal an jemand anderen gewöhnen! 
Ich würde das wieder so machen. Zuhause ist halt doch am schönsten. oder ist das nnur bei uns in Süddeutschland so? :Grin: 
Viele Grüße

----------


## viki

Es ist wirklich schön zu hören, dass für so viele Leute eine Pflegekraft aus Polen eine gute Lösung zu sein scheint. 
Mein Oma hat meinen Onkel, der selbst aus Polen stammte, zu Hause gepflegt. Er hatte Alzheimer. Als es dann zu viel Arbeit für meine Oma wurde, hat sie sich dafür entschieden nach einem Altenheim in Polen für ihn zu suchen. Es machte einfach Sinn, weil er ja selbst aus Polen kam. Meine Oma ist für die Zeit dann auch selbst nach Polen gezogen.

----------


## dome4

Das stimmt. Die Pflegekräfte aus Osteuropa sind wirklich liebevoll und gehen mit einem großen Herz an die Älteren an. Eine hervorragende Lösung und Alternetive für den Pflegeheim.   :Smiley:

----------

